# Move to Rome!



## FabCakeLady

We are possibly moving to Italy (Rome) early next year and I am trying to find out information regarding cost of living, schooling etc. Are there any good websites anyone could recommend? So much we need to know - don't know where to start!!! THANKS!


----------



## NickZ

Cost of living depends so much on the choices you make. 

Choosing Rome proper instead of commuting from an outer town will greatly increase your costs.

The sort of foods you like will greatly change your food budget.

How you shop. Types of stores. Sales versus impulse buys. Do you have a car to get to the more remote malls?

If you have a car the type of car? Gasoline is 20% more expensive then diesel. My insurance company gives a 10% discount for diesel cars.

Best thing you can do is make up a budget and plug in the numbers that fit you. The bigger grocery stores have websites you can download the weekly offers .


----------

